# Let me reintroduce myself



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Kids - Just like AZ Kittie, I have been gone for a while. Even though I check in and just view HF once in a while (please don't hold this against me), I haven't been able to post that much. It's great to see new members and well as the usual suspects still here and causing trouble. It feels good to post again!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i remember da weiner! welcome back!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back, Da Weiner! Glad to have you back.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome Back ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, Mayor of Spooky Towne!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi ya DA Weiner glad to see your back


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome back now ya just gotta find time for a M&T you closet voyeur you


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back to the party!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

good to see you DW


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

1 thing...Welcome=)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope everything has been OK. I've missed you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome back, now we just need you to stop in at the make and takes.......... lol


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

welcome back


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx everyone. Yes, I have been busy - it's that everyday life thing that happens. I will be posting the prop that me and the hubby worked on and finished last year. Work has been very busy and I have been working out after work so by the time I get home from kicking my own butt, it's 7:30 p.m. Then I make dinner, clean up a few things and sit down around 9:30 at night.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Glad to see you're back.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome back. Missed you.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx guys. I missed everyone tooo.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello again Da Weiner and welcome back!*


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice to meet you, havent had the privilage to meet you yet. Glad to see you back here though, cant have too many haunter friends.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------

